# Testicular pain



## liamc1979 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi guys I am new on here any fellors on this forum had testicular pain with type 2 diabetes need some advice as I am in pain with it


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome .
Not a bloke but seek medical advice.


----------



## liamc1979 (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I did as this was what diagnosed me with type 2


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2017)

Not a bloke either but I'd push it if the pain is not easing as it could easily be something else.


----------



## liamc1979 (Jan 5, 2017)

Any blokes on here at all lol


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 5, 2017)

Yup, but we don't like to think about problems with the family jewels

I'd recommend seeing a Dr. there could be all sorts of reasons & I have not heard of D being a cause (but who knows)


----------



## liamc1979 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok great thanks


----------



## zx10pilot (Jan 5, 2017)

Yep, I'd be making an appt soonest to see the Doc with pains there... I don't know of any link with D (but I'm not a Dr).


----------



## liamc1979 (Jan 5, 2017)

I just don't when I went to the doctors they said I could be type 2 diabetes but it comes and goes


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 5, 2017)

I would definitely not ignore the pain if it persists. It's not something to ignore so I'd say see your dr again.


----------



## liamc1979 (Jan 5, 2017)

No I won't ignore it thank you all for the advice


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 5, 2017)

If the pain is quite severe it could be torsion of the testis, which needs to be urgently seen. If it is a dull pain with local tenderness it could be epididymitis. It needs, not to put too fine a point on it, a hands on examination. If it is a severe pain, a visit to A&E is justified. If it isn't, the then a visit to the doc tomorrow is fine.


----------



## pav (Jan 5, 2017)

Def go see a doctor, I left things to late, when I had problems with some thing related in that area but in no pain, ended up having a bit chopped off as lost the circulation


----------



## Caroline (Jan 6, 2017)

Pain is the way our bodies tell us we have something wrong. The sooner it is checked the easier whatever the cause of the pain is will be to treat.


----------



## graj0 (Jan 6, 2017)

liamc1979 said:


> . . . . . . . testicular pain with type 2 diabetes . . . . .



Ouch. It could be neuropathy, maybe a UTI, but you would need a GP's advice really. If you start googling the topic there's literally dozens of possible causes and only a few are diabetes related (the two I mentioned were from google).

I hope for a speedy conclusion to your pain.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 6, 2017)

Right.  I have experience of this, but I do advise you see your GP.  Before I was diagnosed I have a dull ache in my testicles.  I had them checked out by the GP & had an ultrasound & no abnormality was found.  Once I was diagnosed with Diabetes & got my blood sugar levels down, the pain completely disappeared.  Now, this may have just been coincidence, or it may have been caused by high blood sugar levels, I don't know.  I also had a frozen shoulder & a sore tongue which also both problems cleared up after diagnosis.  But it's best to get it checked out, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Laddo (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi guys. I know this is an old discussion but if anyone happens to read this I would appreciate any advice. I was recently admitted to hospital after turning up at A&E with severe testicle pain. I'd had it since December 16, so basically 8 months. It had been treated as epididymitis and I had numerous antibiotics all to no avail, plus an ultrasound that found nothing. Anyway, after being in hospital 4 days and seeing urologist and having more antibiotics they said there was nothing wrong with my testicles. It was finally decided it was nerve related which made sense as I have bad lower back pain. Also my right foot (on the same side as the painful testicle) tingles and often feels numb. I am now awaiting an injection in my lower back and am on pregabalin for nerve pain. But (and this is why I am posting on this forum) today I nearly collapsed while out with my wife. I felt really strange, went ridiculously weak and started burning up. I was sweating and my wife said I went very pale. I plan on seeing my Dr but can't get there until next week. In the meantime my tingly foot carries on and testicle pain is calmed down but still there. Also I am constantly needing to urinate, struggle to actually urinate, am always thirsty and have chronic constipation. Any ideas or advice? TIA


----------



## pav (Aug 3, 2017)

Only going of my recent experience I suffer from sciatica in varying levels of pain. The other week the pain in the back and kidney area was so bad (similar to having kidney stones) that even thinking about moving was agony. what made it worse the room was spinning like a spinning top going around and even going to the toilet was a major problem as could hardly walk and was physical sick. Only relief was stay in bed with the covers over me and keep as dark as possible.

The pain can and does numb my leg when at it's worse, finally got to see a doctor and said there was a problem with my back and just to take pain killers and also ordered a scan for my kidneys just to eliminate any problems, which I am waiting for.

The problem with back pain it can it can affect me in different ways, generally just makes it painful to move bend in certain directions, when bad it can restrict movement and cause the numbness and a few other tingles. I have been taking codeine for years on an only when it is not manageable as I hate taking pain killers, especially as one major side effect of taking them is that they can cause constipation another pain in itself, I don't know if its a side effect of all pain killers.

The main thing is to see your doc as you are doing, so they can eliminate / identify what is causing the problems, I have been told to take the pain killers permanently so the my back can try and relax itself so it can see if it will sort itself out.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 4, 2017)

Laddo said:


> Also my right foot (on the same side as the painful testicle) tingles and often feels numb


Don't know about the pain but I also had a tingling foot & other problems which was related to impingement of nerves at L4, L5 & S1..... Fortunately I found yoga helped big time with the problems; I took up yoga when the problem was at it's worst (not as a therapeutic tool but as an activity to do with my Wife) & within a couple of months the problem was significantly less & now, 6 months on I'm pretty much mended (though I'm waiting a few more months before hiking with a backpack.)


----------



## Laddo (Aug 4, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Don't know about the pain but I also had a tingling foot & other problems which was related to impingement of nerves at L4, L5 & S1..... Fortunately I found yoga helped big time with the problems; I took up yoga when the problem was at it's worst (not as a therapeutic tool but as an activity to do with my Wife) & within a couple of months the problem was significantly less & now, 6 months on I'm pretty much mended (though I'm waiting a few more months before hiking with a backpack.)





Martin Canty said:


> Don't know about the pain but I also had a tingling foot & other problems which was related to impingement of nerves at L4, L5 & S1..... Fortunately I found yoga helped big time with the problems; I took up yoga when the problem was at it's worst (not as a therapeutic tool but as an activity to do with my Wife) & within a couple of months the problem was significantly less & now, 6 months on I'm pretty much mended (though I'm waiting a few more months before hiking with a backpack.)


Thanks for taking the time to reply ☺ I kinda feel bad posting on here (which seems a very helpful and informative group) when I haven't even been told I am diabetic. The tingly foot and testicle pain I would (and have) happily put down to the suspected nerve damage that will be looked at properly when I go to see a consultant about it in a couple of weeks. But the reason I am suspecting possible diabetes is the way I felt so so weak yesterday all of a sudden. That on its own certainly wouldn't make me think diabetes but put everything together and I am leaning towards possible diabetes, but obviously I will need to see my Dr before jumping to such conclusions.
Whilst sat on a bench waiting to recover a bit from my feeling of extreme weakness I had a massive urge for chocolate, which is totally unrealistic for me as I never eat chocolate and haven't really for a couple of years now. It quite possibly has nothing to do with anything but struck me as weird. All I had to eat was a packet of crisps so I demolished them as we had no chocolate. After 15 mins of sitting on a bench my wife and I continued home with me still feeling very weak but not like I was actually going to fall over any minute. We got me a bar of chocolate when I got home and half an hour later I wasn't feeling too weak anymore.
For a couple of years now I regularly have not much energy but this was one stage away from ringing 999! Obviously I need to get to a Dr and am seriously considering going to out of hours tomorrow but I just wondered if any of this, and my very tingly foot (which is slightly discoloured just before my middle toes) struck any chords with you lot as I have read that diabetic neuralgia is a thing, but apart from that know nothing about it


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 4, 2017)

Laddo said:


> I haven't even been told I am diabetic


Even non D's can greatly benefit from this board, particularly in terms of advice with diet & exercise... 

Unfortunately us T2's have learned the hard way that our dietary changes over the last 20-30 years, particularly in respect to carb content and refined carbs have led us down the path of Insulin Resistance whereas previously, if we had a genetic pre-disposition to D then we may not necessarily developed it.


----------

